# My First Watch For 20 Years!



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Thanks to everybody who advised before I bought this watch. As per the title this is the first watch I have purchased in about 20 years. It's my birth year watch which makes it special and I believe it's a completely genuine and clean watch. Hope you like it. Would be interested to hear your opinons.

Thanks,

Sameila

P.S. Apologies for the bad photography.


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

That is very smart, i can only dream of that sort of watch at the mo.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice - congrats and WIH!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice wear in good health.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That looks fantastic mate, well done :thumbup:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

A real beauty, congratulations.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A true classic, wear it well :thumbsup:


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks all.

Couple of questions:-



Retronaut said:


> Very nice - congrats and WIH!


Sorry but what is WIH?

How much time should I expect the watch to lose over a 24 hour period?

Thanks


----------



## Mercedesclkman (Aug 2, 2012)

My dads got the same watch ! Hope it gets passed down to me in the future


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

lovely 

- what year??


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

sameila said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Couple of questions:-
> 
> ...


I imagine WIH means "wear in health" - which is nice  . Great watch. I am constantly amazed by how good a timekeeper mine is; I probably set it once a week or ten days or so and in that time it's never more than about a minute out. Staggering, really.


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

HappyLad said:


> lovely
> 
> - what year??


Thanks. It's from 1976... I hope ðŸ˜Š


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

squareleg said:


> sameila said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all.
> ...





> Thanks all.
> 
> Couple of questions:-
> 
> ...


I imagine WIH means "wear in health" - which is nice  . Great watch. I am constantly amazed by how good a timekeeper mine is; I probably set it once a week or ten days or so and in that time it's never more than about a minute out. Staggering, really.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

A great choice Sameila and year, I'd be most happy with that.


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

dowsing said:


> A great choice Sameila and year, I'd be most happy with that.


Thanks. I am really pleased with it but contemplating either a full service at Omega or a rally strap and deployment clasp. Would also like a sapphire case back. Oh, and a Planet Ocean. I've not been bitten buy the watch bug though. And a dress watch. Mmmm.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh dear the disease is starting, you must resist!

Does it need a service? I'd still well clear of a sapphire case back for this vintage, keep it original.

A Di Modell Ralleye strap really sets off this model nicely, no deployment but great quality and price.


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

dowsing said:


> Oh dear the disease is starting, you must resist!
> 
> Does it need a service? I'd still well clear of a sapphire case back for this vintage, keep it original.
> 
> A Di Modell Ralleye strap really sets off this model nicely, no deployment but great quality and price.


It does seem to need a service as, although it keeps time very well, when the chronograph is activated it loses time rapidly.

The Di Modell Ralleye is a nice strap but I just can't bear the gaps due to the lack of the rounded ends. I am quite particular though.

I agree the watch should be kept as original as possible but that's why I'm worried about having it serviced as they replace many of the original parts though they do send back the replaced parts. If they're going to do that then it doesn't seem so wrong to have the sapphire case back as long as I keep the original one. The movement is just too beautiful to keep hidden IMO.


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

Love your watch, dont suppose the model goes back to the1950s.


----------



## sameila (Jul 6, 2012)

1878 said:


> Love your watch, dont suppose the model goes back to the1950s.


Thank you. I think 1957 was the earliest. Go to this great website for info on these watches www.chronomaddox.com


----------



## Mr.D (Dec 23, 2012)

Definitely have a speedy in mind for the future; I quite fancy picking up some of the russian space watches too.


----------



## robr1957 (Nov 17, 2012)

sameila said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to everybody who advised before I bought this watch. As per the title this is the first watch I have purchased in about 20 years. It's my birth year watch which makes it special and I believe it's a completely genuine and clean watch. Hope you like it. Would be interested to hear your opinons.
> 
> ...


----------

